# Sea Salt



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

i cant buy aquarium salt for very cheap around here and i was wondering.. could i use sea salt in my tanks?? on the carton for aquarium salt it says something like "made from pure evaporated sea water" so could i use just sea salt?? its alot cheaper and it isnt iodized


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think so - if I remember correctly, sea salt has added minerals needed in a reef tank. It may also raise the pH...

I'd just stick to regular table salt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I don't think so - if I remember correctly, sea salt has added minerals needed in a reef tank. It may also raise the pH...
> 
> I'd just stick to regular table salt










your right
and there is other elements that sw fish need thats in sea salt


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

that sux.. aquarium salt is so expensive tho.. this isnt sea salt from an lfs.. this is like sea salt for cooking and stuff.. u sure it wont work?? i just baught abunch hoping i can use it.. i think its just pure sea salt nothing added..
the people where i bought it said it can be good for fish tanks.. and no u cant use table salt can u?? everyone says its not good because its iodized


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Table salt is fine - iodine is present in such low amounts in table salt, that fish would have all died from the salt before iodine reaches dangerous levels...

If you want to learn more about salt in aquariums, check out this article: Salt - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats really odd, how much were they asking you for a box of aquarium salt? I bought mine at walmart for 1.49, enough to treat a 55 gallon about 3 times.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Table salt is fine - iodine is present in such low amounts in table salt, that fish would have all died from the salt before iodine reaches dangerous levels...
> 
> If you want to learn more about salt in aquariums, check out this article: Salt - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

You can buy rock salt in bulk. Is that o.k.?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrambled said:


> You can buy rock salt in bulk. Is that o.k.?


 I would check if, and if so, what kinds of other minerals it contains before actually using it.
Piranha's can be quite sensitive to certain metals and chemicals, so better safe than sorry...


----------



## gillsofsteel (Jun 13, 2003)

Definately be careful. Don't use the sea salt. And rock salt is fine but check the back for any weird stuff. Your fish will croak if there's anything weird in there. I would just not put salt in there till you can get the RIGHT kind. Do you need it that bad to risk it?


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

nah i dont need it that bad.. its for my oscar. he is healing up from Hole In The Head and i thought salt might speed the healing process. y would sea salt have stuff in it for salt water fish if it isnt made for fish at all?? that makes no sense. and i dont see how it will hurt the ph if aquarium salt is made from the exact same thing (pure evaporated sea water) i think this would be less harmful than table salt.
ill post on a few other forums and see what they say. any further advice on what to use would be appreciated.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

I posted it in www.predatoryfish.net and a guy told me that all sea salt is is non-iodized table salt.. he said he has used it and he has seen nothing bad.. ill try it and if it makes my oscar sick i will do a 25% water change. hopefully everything turnes out to be good. i think the guy that told me this is right- that it is only non-iodized table salt-


----------

